# Create install ISO of FreeBSD 7 Stable build



## dburkland (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey all I am deploying a few servers and have a question or two in regards to the install of Stable code. I want to build the latest version of Stable and make an ISO so I can burn it to disc. Is this possible? I have searched the mailing lists & forums but have not found anything relevant (maybe I'm not searching use the correct keywords). 

Thank you all so much,

Dan


----------



## dennylin93 (Jun 13, 2009)

Perhaps this is what you're looking for: FreeBSD Release Engineering



> This paper describes the approach used by the FreeBSD release engineering team to make production quality releases of the FreeBSD Operating System. It details the methodology used for the official FreeBSD releases and describes the tools available for those interested in producing customized FreeBSD releases for corporate rollouts or commercial productization.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jun 13, 2009)

There are also ISO images of STABLE:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/

You might want to try the mirror that's nearest to you.


----------



## dburkland (Jun 13, 2009)

*Issues with make release*

After performing the following tasks:
a) Synchronizing source tree using csup
b) Create /etc/src.conf which contained my special build parameters
c) Perform 'make buildworld' to populate /usr/obj as called for by the documentation
d) Create /usr/stable-isobuild/{src,build}
e) Copy /usr/src to /usr/stable-isobuild/src
f) cd to src/release
g) 
	
	



```
make release CHROOTDIR=/usr/stable-isobuild/build BUILDNAME=7.2-STABLE CVSROOT=/usr/stable-isobuild/src RELEASETAG=RELENG_7
```

I receive the following error message:


```
colldef:No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/share/colldef.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/share.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/release.
```

I am guessing this has something to do with the usage of src.conf which removed some items needed by make release. If it helps any here is a copy of both my 'make.conf' & 'src.conf'

make.conf

```
CPUTYPE?=			core2
NO_CLEAN=			true
MAKE_SHELL?=			sh
KERNCONF=			BURKKERN_x64
LOADER_TFTP_SUPPORT=		false
LOADER_FIREWIRE_SUPPORT=	false
```

src.conf

```
WITHOUT_ATM=				true
WITHOUT_BIND_DNSSEC=			true
WITHOUT_BIND_LIBS_LWRES=		true
WITHOUT_BIND_MTREE=			true
WITHOUT_BIND_NAMED=			true
WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH=			true
WITHOUT_CALENDAR=			true
WITHOUT_CDDL=				true
WITHOUT_DICT=				true
WITHOUT_EXAMPLES=			true
WITHOUT_GAMES=				true
WITHOUT_GDB=				true
WITHOUT_GPIB=				true
WITHOUT_GROFF=				true
WITHOUT_HTML=				true
WITHOUT_I4B=				true
WITHOUT_INET6=				true
WITHOUT_INSTALLIB=			true
WITHOUT_IPFILTER=			true
WITHOUT_IPX=				true
WITHOUT_LIB32=				true
WITHOUT_LPR=				true
WITHOUT_OBJC=				true
WITHOUT_PROFILE=			true
WITHOUT_RCMDS=				true
WITHOUT_SHAREDOCS=			true
WITHOUT_WPA_SUPPLICANT_EAPOL=		true
```

Thanks again so much for the help!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2009)

Try without anything in src.conf. Once that's working start adding things back into it. My guess is the WITHOUT_SHAREDOCS or WITHOUT_GROFF is interfering.


----------



## dburkland (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll give it a try with those two options removed and if that fails I'll start from a clean state. Thanks for the help again guys


----------



## J65nko (Jun 16, 2009)

If your goal is deployment of FreeBSD stable to a couple of machines, there is another method.

Backup the file systems with 'dump', boot a FreeBSD live CD to create slices with 'fdisk', sub-partition with 'disklabel' and format with 'newfs'. 
Then use 'restore' over the network. Most of this can be scripted.


----------



## dburkland (Jun 17, 2009)

That sounds like a pretty good ideal I will have to give that a try. Essentially am I just creating an "image" of the filesystem with the use of dump?

Thanks again guys!


----------



## J65nko (Jun 17, 2009)

For the fdisk and disklabel steps you can 'steal' them from http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538


----------



## dburkland (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for the link and advice J65nko


----------

